# WOC: Mac Marilyn



## True (Jun 17, 2012)

Is there anything of interest here for WOC or is it a skip?  I am interested in the lipsticks only especially this dark, true matt red but on the other hand, I have a few red lipsticks and although I wear them a lot, I don't think I can justify buying too many new ones. There's at least 3 that sound good. I'll be skipping all the rest. I like Marilyn Monroe but this collection just isn't that inclusive.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm checking out Deeply Adored and Charmed I'm Sure lipsticks. I don't know any matte reds.    I the shadows, all VPs  sound promising as well.  Everything else is a skip, cause all of Marilyn's makeup was pale and barely there.  The red lip is the main thing and black liners are a dime a dozen.  It will be a small haul for me.  The color story sounds true to her look no surprises here.  I'm am interested in what the  packaging will look like and what events MAC will have.   What I like about the red lip is that it's so universal. I hope these shades look great on everyone, they sound like they will.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 17, 2012)

i'm excited because it's MARILYN freakin MONROE!!! but she did rock the pale look like sss215 said, so if MAC follows that closely, we might be left in the cold.

  	i'm actually more excited to see about this NARS Andy Warhol collection.


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm excited about all the shadows being VP's. That would make a nice little quad. No set list until I see pictures.


----------



## True (Jun 18, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i'm excited because it's MARILYN freakin MONROE!!! but she did rock the pale look like sss215 said, so if MAC follows that closely, we might be left in the cold.  i'm actually more excited to see about this NARS Andy Warhol collection.


  I'm curious about Nars/Warhol too. I'm thinking lots of pop colour. Yup Marilyn is pure porcelain so that beauty powder might be some chalk! I've never used Veluxe Pearl but the shades don't interest me. Depending on the packaging, it will probably sell out especially the lipsticks which do sound universal as sss215 said.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 18, 2012)

This is all I'm getting and more than likely I will BU all 3.

  	Deeply Adored - Deep scarlet (Matte) 
  	Charmed I'm Sure - Dark true red (Matte) 
  	Love Goddess - Mid-tone pink red (Satin)

  	The eyeshadows sound nice but I probably have dupes for all of them. Everything else(new) probably won't show up so skip. Small haul, hopefully.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 19, 2012)

I wish there was a way they could have done brown girl versions of pale makeup.  Like how the girl's eyeshadow looks in the link I've posted.  What is our equivalent shadow for a no look makeup look?

http://www.allthingsmakeup.net/tag/lipstick/


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 19, 2012)

I am interested in the lipstick, I am really hoping they are WOC friendly. Everything else I can wait and check out later but I want to get the lipsticks ASAP lol


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ Me too !!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm getting all of the lipsticks since I missed out on Scarlet Ibis. Didn't realize it was an online only collection. I felt I was buying way too much makeup at the time and wanted to swatch the colors to make sure I wanted them. By the time I went to my counter, was told it was online only and got back home, they lipsticks were sold out.  

  	I don't have a lot of eye shadows and I love the VP finish, so I'm getting all of them. I think I'll also get the beauty powder since I don't have any highlighters yet, and I may also get the lip pencils depending on the packaging if I don't get them beforehand. I have 13 MAC lip pencils, but I don't have those 3 colors yet. I also somehow managed to amass 30 NYX lip pencils in about a month, but I only have 2 red pencils!

  	I'm also interested in the NARS Andy Warhol collection. I love bright, cartoon colors!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 21, 2012)

As it stands right now I'm taking a wait and see approach to this collection. I have what I like to think are my perfect reds so I'm not looking to expand in that area. However if I HAD to buy something I would go with Showgirl e/s and Love Goddess l/s.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 21, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting all of the lipsticks since I missed out on Scarlet Ibis. Didn't realize it was an online only collection. I felt I was buying way too much makeup at the time and wanted to swatch the colors to make sure I wanted them. By the time I went to my counter, was told it was online only and got back home, they lipsticks were sold out.    I don't have a lot of eye shadows and I love the VP finish, so I'm getting all of them. I think I'll also get the beauty powder since I don't have any highlighters yet, and I may also get the lip pencils depending on the packaging if I don't get them beforehand. I have 13 MAC lip pencils, but I don't have those 3 colors yet. I also somehow managed to amass 30 NYX lip pencils in about a month, but I only have 2 red pencils!  I'm also interested in the NARS Andy Warhol collection. I love bright, cartoon colors!


  I saw you joined yesterday so Welcome!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 21, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> I saw you joined yesterday so Welcome!!!


  	Thanks!


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 21, 2012)

Since I love collecting special packaging im definitely getting a few items even though it might not look good on me lol.

Lipsticks:
 Love Goddess - Mid-tone pink red (Satin)  *EDIT *** i scratched off Pure Zen lipstick because it will be permanent   Eyeshadow:  Preferred Blonde - Pale champagne beige   	This depends on the packaging. Im thinking about using it as just a highlight for my brows and inner corners Beauty Powder
Forever Marilyn - Sheer pale peach highlighter

  	Im def getting this and using it to highlight my face. Plus because of the packaging lol

Blush
The Perfect Cheek - Neutral pink beige (Matte)

  	This is a big maybe.  It depends on packaging and if it will even show up on my skin


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 21, 2012)

If it is special packaging I will have to get something! I love marilyn monroe.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 22, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> This is all I'm getting and more than likely I will BU all 3.
> 
> *Deeply Adored - Deep scarlet (Matte) *
> *Charmed I'm Sure - Dark true red (Matte) *
> ...


  	I am definitely interested in those same lipsticks too!!!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm curious what the packaging would look like of it is indeed special packaging


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 22, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> I'm curious what the packaging would look like of it is indeed special packaging


  There will be special packaging. Paparazziboy said its a rare pic of marilyn in a black background


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 22, 2012)

Well now that I know what it will somewhat look like I will be getting a haul if only because of packaging.

  	I have a red that I love however Love Goddess sounds like it will be right up my alley and I do not really have a pink red color (I am trying to convince myself I need this)

  	Veluxe pearls are my favorite finishes and I love a shimmery champagne color on my lid with a darker crease so I might pick up preferred blonde

  	I know the BP is going to be light but I hope it works as a pretty highlighter for me ..I get lighter in the winter so I may be able to make it work. If the packaging is what I envision, the BP is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 22, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> Well now that I know what it will somewhat look like I will be getting a haul if only because of packaging.
> 
> I have a red that I love however *Love Goddess* sounds like it will be right up my alley and I do not really have a pink red color (I am trying to convince myself I need this)
> 
> ...


  	we're getting the same thing.  Hopefully they all look good because im getting them regardless


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 22, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> There will be special packaging. Paparazziboy said its a rare pic of marilyn in a black background


  	Creating the long wishlist begins....


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 22, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> http://www.allthingsmakeup.net/tag/lipstick/


  	I thought these videos capture two different brown girl friendly pin up looks.

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHbbWpjZ5eM&feature=plcp

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=uHqLEGWqz2w&NR=1


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 22, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> http://www.allthingsmakeup.net/tag/lipstick/


  	I thought these videos show two different brown girl friendly pin up looks.

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHbbWpjZ5eM&feature=plcp

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=uHqLEGWqz2w&NR=1


----------



## sss215 (Jun 23, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> There will be special packaging. Paparazziboy said its a rare pic of marilyn in a black background


   Very interesting!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 30, 2012)

This collection is a possible skip for me.  I don't wear red lips much.  I may get the eyeshadows and maybe The Perfect Cheek.  But I don't know if the Perfect Cheek would show up on me either.  We'll see if swatches change my mind.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 30, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> we're getting the same thing.  Hopefully they all look good because im getting them regardless


  	I know right...that packaging is going to be a big issue for my wallet


----------



## sss215 (Jun 30, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I thought these videos capture two different brown girl friendly pin up looks.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHbbWpjZ5eM&feature=plcp http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=uHqLEGWqz2w&NR=1





Prettypackages said:


> I wish there was a way they could have done brown girl versions of pale makeup.  Like how the girl's eyeshadow looks in the link I've posted.  What is our equivalent shadow for a no look makeup look?  http://www.allthingsmakeup.net/tag/lipstick/


   These are good. I envision a pin up look for someone my shade as being a lip focus as oppose to trying to find pin up girl shadows. I don't think there were a lot of black pin up girls in the 40's and 50's to get a look from. instead of doing a look with frosty or shimmery shadows, I really love the high glamour looks of Dorothy Dandridge, Lena Horne, Eartha Kitt, etc: which was just lashes, eyeliner and lips.  When I am doing a lip focus,  I like a combination of  tele tint, arena, texture and one to watch on the lids  with saddle, foilie, brown script, Swiss chocolate, brown down to define the crease. naked dark or  deep dark pigment in the inner corners and as a highlight.


----------



## ainelson86 (Jul 29, 2012)

Very Excited for all of the Lipsticks (Except Pure Zen...Will get that one when it becomes permanent!). I need to see swatches of the beauty powder before I commit lol.


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 11, 2012)

After looking at pictures over and over I've decided my haul will be real small. For sure I want Preferred Blonde e/s. That's the only thing I know I want. Maybe's: the highlighter I think the packaging is so cute, but I'm not real sure about the product itself. Also I missed out on Scarlet Ibis so I may get it this time around. I don't want it to pull too orange so I'm thinking about filling my lips in with a red liner to make it pull more bright red with a hint of orange. I wonder if that would work.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 11, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting all of the lipsticks since I missed out on Scarlet Ibis. *Didn't realize it was an online only collection.* I felt I was buying way too much makeup at the time and wanted to swatch the colors to make sure I wanted them. By the time I went to my counter, was told it was online only and got back home, they lipsticks were sold out.
> 
> I don't have a lot of eye shadows and I love the VP finish, so I'm getting all of them. I think I'll also get the beauty powder since I don't have any highlighters yet, and I may also get the lip pencils depending on the packaging if I don't get them beforehand. I have 13 MAC lip pencils, but I don't have those 3 colors yet. I also somehow managed to amass 30 NYX lip pencils in about a month, but I only have 2 red pencils!
> 
> I'm also interested in the NARS Andy Warhol collection. I love bright, cartoon colors!


  	What was an online only collection? Iris Apfel? It was at MAC stores.


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 11, 2012)

No it was online only.


Copperhead said:


> What was an online only collection? Iris Apfel? It was at MAC stores.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 11, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> No it was online only.


  	I thought sure I remember going in to see the collection and by the time I got there, the only lipstick that was left was Scarlet Ibis and I didn't want that one so I left it there.









  	Store displays ^^ so apparently it wasn't an online only collection.

http://mygorgeouspinkcheeks.blogspot.com/2012_02_01_archive.html

http://christianthemua.com/tag/mac-2/


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 11, 2012)

Iris was online and free standing stores only.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 11, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Iris was online and free standing stores only.


  	I said MAC stores. Not counters but stores. I almost felt like we were talking about another collection for a minute when Kimbunney and CartoonChic said they were online only. For a minute I was like "well wait, am I in the Twilight Zone??" LOL!!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 11, 2012)

As for the Marilyn collection, I'm interested in Preferred Blonde e/s, Charmed I'm Sure l/s and Deeply Adored l/s.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 11, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I said MAC stores. Not counters but stores. I almost felt like we were talking about another collection for a minute when Kimbunney and CartoonChic said they were online only. For a minute I was like "well wait, am I in the Twilight Zone??" LOL!!


	LOL! I felt like I was in the Twilight Zone there for a minute! I was about to start flipping tables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I mentioned before how I saw the lipsticks online, but wanted to try them out in person to make sure I liked them before buying. I went to a counter and was told it was only online. They were sold out by the time I got back home. I was still a rookie in the ways of MAC and didn't know it was available at free standing stores. I also didn't know where a free standing store was located in my area at the time. But I have come far in my MAC training thanks to Spektra and will not make that mistake again.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 11, 2012)

My Marilyn list hasn't changed much, but now I'm not sure about the eye shadows because of their higher price. I hope it's more to them other than being larger in size, like a new veluxe pearl texture or something. If it costs more simply because it's bigger, then I'll skip.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 11, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> LOL! I felt like I was in the Twilight Zone there for a minute! I was about to start flipping tables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 11, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> My Marilyn list hasn't changed much, but now I'm not sure about the eye shadows because of their higher price. I hope it's more to them other than being larger in size, like a new veluxe pearl texture or something. If it costs more simply because it's bigger, then I'll skip.


  	The shadows are bigger? I don't think I knew that. I figured the products would be a bit higher in price because of the special packaging but I didn't know the shadows were bigger.


----------



## Zazzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Does anyone have Scarlet Ibis and Sail La Vie? I'm wondering whether the only difference between the two are the matte/satin finish?


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 11, 2012)

Zazzle said:


> Does anyone have Scarlet Ibis and Sail La Vie? I'm wondering whether the only difference between the two are the matte/satin finish?


  	Yes, very slight difference in color. I could not tell honestly, maybe 2 people said the could see the difference.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 11, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Yes, very slight difference in color. I could not tell honestly, maybe 2 people said the could see the difference.


  	Is that Sail La Vie? Whatever it is it looks really nice on you.


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL my bad! I just knew I didn't have access to it. I never been to a MAC store, its kind of far from me.


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 11, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Is that Sail La Vie? Whatever it is it looks really nice on you.


  	Thanks! Sail La Vie is on one side and Scarlet Ibis is on the other!


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Aug 11, 2012)

I definitely want 3 lipsticks and an eye shadow. Deeply Adored, Charmed I'm Sure, Love Goddess and Preferred Blonde.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 11, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Thanks! Sail La Vie is on one side and Scarlet Ibis is on the other!


  	Dang! They are very close I'd say.


----------



## EekaBoo (Aug 11, 2012)

So far this collection does nothing for me. The only items I'm interested in are:  The Perfect Cheek (if its not too ashy)  Preferred Blonde


----------



## aradhana (Aug 11, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I thought these videos show two different brown girl friendly pin up looks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHbbWpjZ5eM&feature=plcp
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=uHqLEGWqz2w&NR=1


  	thanks for these links!
  	i watched the first one so far -- i liked the way she explained why she was doing what she was doing as well as showing us the products she used!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 12, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> The shadows are bigger? I don't think I knew that. I figured the products would be a bit higher in price because of the special packaging but I didn't know the shadows were bigger.


	It was mentioned somewhere in the main thread. There's a pic of the collection with swatches and pricing. The eye shadows have a price of $20 I think, and I think it was said because they're larger.


----------



## sandrah (Aug 12, 2012)

They are really close, though in person you'd probably be able to tell the difference since SI is matte and SLV is not. I have both but I LOVE SI, and I've received more compliments on it than SLV, I think because it's matte. It just pops. Talking about it makes me want to use it tomorrow


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 12, 2012)

sandrah said:


> *They are really close, though in person you'd probably be able to tell the difference since SI is matte and SLV is not*. I have both but I LOVE SI, and I've received more compliments on it than SLV, I think because it's matte. It just pops. Talking about it makes me want to use it tomorrow


  	That did not even matter! Trust me I looked for hours, applied and reapplied and no matter what angle, light or anything else I could barely tell the difference in color and finish. I'll have to swatch it on hubster but for me it's like I have a bu of SI with special packaging!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 12, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> That did not even matter! Trust me I looked for hours, applied and reapplied and no matter what angle, light or anything else I could barely tell the difference in color and finish. I'll have to swatch it on hubster but for me it's like I have a bu of SI with special packaging!


  	Richelle,

  	THX! I skipped the l/s from Hey Sailor but have Scarlet Ibis. 

  	I'm def going to make off with one or 2 products from Marilyn. Don't know what yet.


----------



## dollluv21 (Aug 12, 2012)

for now, i dont have a set list. i want to see some swatches first but i'm interested in Love Goddess and the beauty powder and maybe one of the matte red lippes


----------



## Baby1black (Sep 23, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> That did not even matter! Trust me I looked for hours, applied and reapplied and no matter what angle, light or anything else I could barely tell the difference in color and finish. I'll have to swatch it on hubster but for me it's like I have a bu of SI with special packaging!


  	thanks richelle i really like SI espoecially for the finish but do not have SLV,but might get it in a swap,so if they are the same i will probably not get a BU of SI.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with Richelle...I am not planning to get SI because I have Sail La Vie..and I never really wear it. I should probably swap it or something, but I like the packaging (LOL)....anyway...

  	RIchelle is love goddess dupeable? It looks similar to something...not quite sure what though.


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 25, 2012)

just the lipstick for now,but knowing me some of the eye shadows will end up in the bag


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Sep 25, 2012)

Baby1black said:


> thanks richelle i really like SI espoecially for the finish but do not have SLV,but might get it in a swap,so if they are the same i will probably not get a BU of SI.


  That's exactly how I feel lol!!! But the MAC horder in me is kinda contemplating SI. I have issues I kno.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 25, 2012)

So i just recalled why I am kind of itching for The Perfect Cheek Blush...when it originally released with the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection, the MUA did a look for me using it and I loved it, but I didn't buy it as the quads were the first thing on my list and I ended up missing out. I remembered it was such a pretty flush of color for the fall and winter. I am an NC50 and I liked it a lot. So for those that are contemplating ashiness...I would suggest testing it first to see and not automatically writing it off....

  	My list know stands at Love Goddess and The Perfect Cheek.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 25, 2012)

Has Eden Rouge been compared to any of the Reds? Preferably can someone swatch it with Charmed I'm sure...


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Sep 25, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> So i just recalled why I am kind of itching for The Perfect Cheek Blush...when it originally released with the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection, the MUA did a look for me using it and I loved it, but I didn't buy it as the quads were the first thing on my list and I ended up missing out. I remembered it was such a pretty flush of color for the fall and winter. I am an NC50 and I liked it a lot. So for those that are contemplating ashiness...I would suggest testing it first to see and not automatically writing it off....  My list know stands at Love Goddess and The Perfect Cheek.


  It's def on my list to try!!!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Sep 25, 2012)

My For Sure List is  Charmed I'm Sure Love Goddess Deeply Adorned  I'm sooooooo excited to get them!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2012)

My local MAC store is having a big event.  I opted not to go but they let me pre-order yesterday and I got the three items that I wanted from this collection TODAY.  I got *Charmed I'm Sure* & *Love Goddess* lipsticks and the *Forever Marilyn* beauty powder.  I didn't get Deeply Adorned because it's deep red/burgundy and I have enough burgundy for now.  The lipstick tubes are cute.  The beauty powder compact has a raised top and inside mirror.  I rounded out my haul with backups of *Richly Honed* & both *brushes; 215 & 163*.  Replacement *brush cleaner* and* P & P highlighter in Light Boost.*

  	Shopping is exhausting...now I lay me down to sleep....with a smile on my face.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey y'all! I went to the unveiling last night and I have to say the only things that stood out to me were deeply adorned lipstick and charmed I'm sure. I purchased deeply adorned and plan to go back to get charmed I'm sure when it releases. here's me trying it out after I got home last night


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 26, 2012)

MsChrys79 said:


> Hey y'all! I went to the unveiling last night and I have to say the only things that stood out to me were deeply adorned lipstick and charmed I'm sure. I purchased deeply adorned and plan to go back to get charmed I'm sure when it releases. here's me trying it out after I got home last night


  	Oh my. This is such a pretty look! Did they do your face at the event? You look so pretty! What were you wearing on your eyes? Cheeks? Give me the scoop! LOL!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 26, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Oh my. This is such a pretty look! Did they do your face at the event? You look so pretty!


  	Thanks! nope I did it   on my eyes I have: Maybelline's color tattoo in mossy green on the lid, MAC's Saffron in the crease with a little Corduroy and my highlight is MAC's Arena


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 26, 2012)

MsChrys79 said:


> Thanks! nope I did it   on my eyes I have: Maybelline's color tattoo in mossy green on the lid, MAC's Saffron in the crease with a little Corduroy and my highlight is MAC's Arena


  	Thanks. You look great! I'm trying to tell myself I don't need any of those Marilyn lipsticks but I'm liking how DA is looking.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 26, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Thanks. You look great! I'm trying to tell myself I don't need any of those Marilyn lipsticks but I'm liking how DA is looking.


   I've always been scared of reds and still am but imma rock this red this fall/winter!!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 26, 2012)

MsChrys79 said:


> I've always been scared of reds and still am but imma rock this red this fall/winter!!


  	Yes! Rock it and werk it! Don't be skerred. This red is a good one for you.

  	ETA: Did you use a liner with it?


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 26, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Yes! Rock it and werk it! Don't be skerred. This red is a good one for you.  ETA: Did you use a liner with it?


  Thanks!! Nope no liner


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2012)

MsChrys79 said:


> Hey y'all! I went to the unveiling last night and I have to say the only things that stood out to me were deeply adorned lipstick and charmed I'm sure. I purchased deeply adorned and plan to go back to get charmed I'm sure when it releases. here's me trying it out after I got home last night


  	MsChrys79 You're GORGEOUS...STUNNING.  LOVE the look!!!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 26, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> MsChrys79 You're GORGEOUS...STUNNING.  LOVE the look!!!!


  Thank you so much  !!


----------



## dollluv21 (Sep 26, 2012)

sadly, im not as excited as i was  before about this collection. i really wanted the beauty powder but i doubt it will work for my skin tone, so for now its deeply adore and showgirl


----------



## Tanjola (Sep 26, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted yet but here you go...........    http://www.theglamorousgleam.com/2012/09/mac-marilyn-monroe-collection-photos-swatches-review-haul.html


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 27, 2012)

I ended up ordering:  

  	Love Goddess l/s (hope this will be my favorite from the collection)
  	Pure Zen l/s
  	Beauty Powder (I just couldn't avoid the packaging; I'm determined) 
  	Showgirl e/s
  	Preferred Blonde e/s

  	I'll still go in stores next week to try on Scarlet Ibis, Charmed I'm sure and get the Redd lip liner I just wanted to make sure I got what I really wanted! It's obvious that Pure Zen wasn't going anywhere lol I just was clicking anyway.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 27, 2012)

I pre-ordered DA, LG and CIS l/s @ local MAC store for an event on Sat. From the website I made off with a bp and another LG /ls.

  	Even though I'm NC45 I wanted the bp because it is the showpiece of this collection.

  	I'm not going to use it - just treasure it like my extra Marine Life powder.

  	What did you all pick up?


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 27, 2012)

I ordered:



 		Love Goddess (x2) 	
 		Scarlet Ibis (x2) 	
 		Charmed I'm Sure (x2) 	
 		Deeply Adored (x2) 
 
  	I want to swatch the Beauty Powder first and I'm going to get the lip pencils "later" (which could mean next week). I'm also getting Pure Zen and other Cremesheen+Pearl colors after the holidays. I lost interest in the eye shadows when I learned they're a larger size and I don't feel I need to have any of the colors. If I do like the colors after swatching, I'll probably opt for something similar from the permanent line instead. It's not part of the collection, but I also want to get the 231 brush to use as a lip brush.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 27, 2012)

WELL... After looking at swatches on Temptalia I'm gonna pre-sale purchase Love Goddess n possibly The Perfect Cheek depending on how it swatches on my NC50 hand lol... Honestly ALL the lipsticks r gorgeous n I may be swayed to pick up C I S and D A!!! I know I want P Z too but at a later time...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2012)

I was out getting a blue tooth headset for my new iPhone 5 (anniv gift) so I missed the MAC Marilyn online launch.  I looked out of curiosity and all of the lipsticks, lipglasses and beauty powder were sold out.  INCREDIBLE!  I'm glad I preordered or I would be S. O. L.


----------



## mel890 (Sep 27, 2012)

Deeply adored is gorg. Also dont be afraid of the beauty powder ladies, Im nc45 tried it on and love it.


----------



## mel890 (Sep 27, 2012)

trust me you will use the beauty powder im nc45 and used it as a highlighter its great.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not afraid of it because I have Lightscapade and it works just fine on my skintone. When used with a light hand and blending brush its wondeful.


mel890 said:


> Deeply adored is gorg. Also dont be afraid of the beauty powder ladies, Im nc45 tried it on and love it.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 27, 2012)

mel890 said:


> Deeply adored is gorg. Also dont be afraid of the beauty powder ladies, Im nc45 tried it on and love it.


  	Ladies,

  	Thanks for the tip!

  	The bp is on its way to me!


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 28, 2012)

Well ladies I went to NORDSTROMS last nite 2 play in the Marilyn collection and here is my review: Both blushes were dusty and chalky and lacked any real pigmentation needed to accentuate my NC50 cheeks... The beauty powder was even worse... The lipsticks were all WOC friendly  Love Goddess wasnt nearly as pigmented as I hoped...Scarlet Ibis is absolutely GORGEOUS n I want badly it very badly although I have her older satin sister Sail La Vie... Pure Zen is a WOC must buy and I will buy one 4 sure... Surprisingly Deeply Adored was the standout l/s 4 me and I am in luv with its matte yet creamy texture and vivid color payoff!!! The polishes were all pretty and Rich Rich Rich will be a holiday hit with its double dosage of glamourus gold... The shadows were pigmented and soft as suede but also extremely dupable... Anything else not mentioned either was run of the mill or just didnt interest me...


----------



## MissTT (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I may try Pure Zen at a later date since it's perm. My Nordstrom SA returns back from vacation in half an hour. (Yes, I'm waiting to call her as soon as she gets to work lol.) I need to make sure she was able to put the lippies on hold/presale for me. I originally just asked her for the BP and LG, but after seeing swatches and I emailed and asked her to add the other red lippies to my order. She never responded (found out she was off) so now I'm worried they may have already been presold. Fingers crossed as I really would prefer Deeply Adored to Love Goddess.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 28, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thanks for the review. I may try Pure Zen at a later date since it's perm. My Nordstrom SA returns back from vacation in half an hour. (Yes, I'm waiting to call her as soon as she gets to work lol.) I need to make sure she was able to put the lippies on hold/presale for me. I originally just asked her for the BP and LG, but after seeing swatches and I emailed and asked her to add the other red lippies to my order. She never responded (found out she was off) so now I'm worried they may have already been presold. Fingers crossed as I really would prefer Deeply Adored to Love Goddess.


Agreed... Love Goddess is a pass 4 me while Deeply Adored is a must have 4 me...


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 28, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I agree with Richelle...I am not planning to get SI because I have Sail La Vie..and I never really wear it. I should probably swap it or something, but I like the packaging (LOL)....anyway...  RIchelle is love goddess dupeable? It looks similar to something...not quite sure what though.


I know u werent addressing me  but I do believe L G is most definitely Dupeable... There is a similar Rimmel Kate Moss l/s that IMO has a way better color payoff and finish... Just sayin lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 28, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> Has Eden Rouge been compared to any of the Reds? Preferably can someone swatch it with Charmed I'm sure...


Eden Rouge is BRIGHTER!!!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 28, 2012)

Haha! Just got in touch with my Nordies SA and told her how things are sold out and hard to get. She said she WILL get my stuff even if it means hiding it in the back and being sneaky. Funny part is that she works at the Lancome counter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I grabbed the lippies and even kept the BP on my order so I wouldn't have skipper's remorse. I'm sure it won't work for me though.

  	I wore Eden Rouge last week and it just looked off on me. I think it was likely the blue base. Not sure if I can pull that off. I was wearing Hidden Treasures blush, too. Was it maybe b/c one item was warm toned and the other cool? I swear I suck at makeup which is why I've worn the same look for YEARS.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 28, 2012)

I went to my local M.A.C store, next week I'll take 4 : Scarlet Ibis, Deeply adored, Surely Charmed and Love Goddess. Today I took a blush from the Office Hours collection waouh great ! Christine from Temptalia rated D or F so far I remember, I don't understand why, the blush I took is just perfect and really longwear. 24 € here in France, and I think the lipsticks for Marilyn are 21 € each.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 28, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I know u werent addressing me but I do believe L G is most definitely Dupeable... There is a similar Rimmel Kate Moss l/s that IMO has a way better color payoff and finish... Just sayin lol


  	Thanks and thanks for your comment about eden rouge as well!


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm wearing Eden Rouge with Raizin blush in my avatar n that day I got tons of compliments... I like pairing a bold lip with a neutral blush, try it @ TT


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 28, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> Thanks and thanks for your comment about eden rouge as well!


No problem girl


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 28, 2012)

O n 4 those of u out there like me who missed out on presale items at NORDSTROMS u can still buy it offline at the store or at home on the 4th so get there or log on EARLY lol!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 28, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love all of the lipsticks. I made a more in depth post in the main thread. http://www.specktra.net/t/179852/mac-for-marilyn/4110#post_2279297


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 28, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I know u werent addressing me but I do believe L G is most definitely Dupeable... There is a similar Rimmel Kate Moss l/s that IMO has a way better color payoff and finish... Just sayin lol


	I thought Revlon Cherries in the Snow could be close to Love Goddess.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 28, 2012)

pinkcrush,

  	ER looks gorgeous on you! I wore it for the first time today and wondered why I didn't pick it up last year with Potent Fig.

  	I will most def try it with Raizin blush. Raizin doesn't get enough love.

  	I wore ER today with HT blush - love that combo.

  	I was feeling a little frisky today so after lunch I mixed ER with a bit of Love Goddess.

  	One can never wear too many reds!


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 28, 2012)

CartoonChic,

  	I love all of my MM lippies as well.

  	The only one I've worn thus far is Love Goddess.

  	I actually took my three lovelies to work today so I could show them to my co-workers. None of them wear make-up at all.

  	They were impressed with the packaging!

  	I'm trying to get as many l/s in rotation before Oct. 1st because after that it will be pink lippies for 31 days.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 28, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> CartoonChic,
> 
> I love all of my MM lippies as well.
> 
> ...


	I've been trying to figure out what my pink lipsticks would be. I think I'll probably alternate between polish and lipstick to make it work. I'm not sure if Love Goddess counts since it's actually more red with hints of pink.


----------



## Tanjola (Sep 28, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I love all of the lipsticks. I made a more in depth post in the main thread. http://www.specktra.net/t/179852/mac-for-marilyn/4110#post_2279297


   Dang it!!!! I only got LG and DA and I love them both.   Now you are making me want the other colors too...lol......I guess I will be at the Macy's counter when they open next Thursday.


----------



## VampyCouture (Sep 28, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I thought Revlon Cherries in the Snow could be close to Love Goddess.


  	or Fire & Ice. I have both. Cherries in the Snow is Pink with red tones and Fire & Ice is a red with pink tones. Love me some Revlon lipsticks

  	Cherries in the Snow is closer though. Depends on if you want it to pull more red or pink.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 28, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I'm wearing Eden Rouge with Raizin blush in my avatar n that day I got tons of compliments... I like pairing a bold lip with a neutral blush, try it @ TT


  	I am trying to get there, girl. It's just so strange to see the brightness on my lips. I was going to try ER again today, but I chickened out and went the gloss route. All of My Purple Life matched my outfit better anyway.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 28, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I am trying to get there, girl. It's just so strange to see the brightness on my lips. I was going to try ER again today, but I chickened out and went the gloss route. All of My Purple Life matched my outfit better anyway.


I feel u girl... I only started wearing bright lipstick maybe 2 years ago n I'm HOOKED!!! Try adding a bead of clear lipglass 2 brights 2 soften the overall effect


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 28, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> pinkcrush,  ER looks gorgeous on you! I wore it for the first time today and wondered why I didn't pick it up last year with Potent Fig.  I will most def try it with Raizin blush. Raizin doesn't get enough love.  I wore ER today with HT blush - love that combo.  I was feeling a little frisky today so after lunch I mixed ER with a bit of Love Goddess.  One can never wear too many reds!


Yea Raizin is a must have!!! O n THANX!!!


----------



## dabeautyenabler (Sep 29, 2012)

So, I picked up both blushes and deeply Adored.  Swatched the blushes on my hand...um yeah, will try them on my cheeks later today, but they may have to go back.  Haven't tried the lippie on yet, but it looked ok when swatched on my hand.


----------



## dabeautyenabler (Sep 29, 2012)

MsChrys79 said:


> Hey y'all! I went to the unveiling last night and I have to say the only things that stood out to me were deeply adorned lipstick and charmed I'm sure. I purchased deeply adorned and plan to go back to get charmed I'm sure when it releases. here's me trying it out after I got home last night


  	 Gorgeous!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 29, 2012)

dabeautyenabler said:


> Gorgeous!


  	Thank you


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 29, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> or Fire & Ice. I have both. Cherries in the Snow is Pink with red tones and Fire & Ice is a red with pink tones. Love me some Revlon lipsticks
> 
> Cherries in the Snow is closer though. Depends on if you want it to pull more red or pink.


	I have both too. Love Goddess pulls more pink on me, so Cherries in the Snow seemed closer than Fire & Ice.


----------



## anne082 (Sep 29, 2012)

MsChrys79 said:


> Hey y'all! I went to the unveiling last night and I have to say the only things that stood out to me were deeply adorned lipstick and charmed I'm sure. I purchased deeply adorned and plan to go back to get charmed I'm sure when it releases. here's me trying it out after I got home last night


  	That's stunning! ;-)


----------



## VampyCouture (Sep 29, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I have both too. Love Goddess pulls more pink on me, so Cherries in the Snow seemed closer than Fire & Ice.


  	Oh! That makes sense  Love Goddess looks so different on everyone, depending on your shade and undertone. Yeah, CITS is much much closer. I was just saying for people who wanted one that pulled a little more red.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 29, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> Oh! That makes sense  Love Goddess looks so different on everyone, depending on your shade and undertone. Yeah, CITS is much much closer. I was just saying for people who wanted one that pulled a little more red.


	It's a great recommendation! In fact, I think it's good to have both Cherries in the Snow and Fire & Ice just to have all of your bases covered - a pink red and a red pink like you said. You can't go wrong with the price for those who are interested.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 29, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> It's a great recommendation! In fact, I think it's good to have both Cherries in the Snow and Fire & Ice just to have all of your bases covered - a pink red and a red pink like you said. You can't go wrong with the price for those who are interested.


  	Thanks! I will grab those and alternate with LG so i won't need to back it up.


----------



## VampyCouture (Sep 29, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> It's a great recommendation! In fact, I think it's good to have both Cherries in the Snow and Fire & Ice just to have all of your bases covered - a pink red and a red pink like you said. You can't go wrong with the price for those who are interested.


  	I agree!!


----------



## Shantastic (Sep 29, 2012)

MsChrys79 said:


> Hey y'all! I went to the unveiling last night and I have to say the only things that stood out to me were deeply adorned lipstick and charmed I'm sure. I purchased deeply adorned and plan to go back to get charmed I'm sure when it releases. here's me trying it out after I got home last night


  	That's Gorgeous. It's the only lipstick I was interested in. This picture has completely sold me on it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 29, 2012)

anne082 said:


> That's stunning! ;-)


  	its soo pretty on you!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 30, 2012)

anne082 said:


> That's stunning! ;-)


   Thank you


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 30, 2012)

michelle37 said:


> its soo pretty on you!   Thanks


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 30, 2012)

Shantastic said:


> That's Gorgeous. It's the only lipstick I was interested in. This picture has completely sold me on it! Thanks for sharing.


  Thank you so much! Glad I could help you make your decision, Anytime!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Sep 30, 2012)

So, I'll need to come up with an excuse for why I won't be at work on Thursday morning because I simply *must* have Deeply Adored. What do you ladies think the top 2 lippies for WOC to grab? I'm trying to limit myself to 2 since I plan on spending a crap ton of $$ on GlamourDaze.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Sep 30, 2012)

What do you all think about the blushes for our skin tones??


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a feeling that I'm gonna miss out on this collection... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I want is Love Goddess lipstick.


----------



## dabeautyenabler (Oct 1, 2012)

The Perfect Cheek Blush, and Deeply Adored


----------



## dabeautyenabler (Oct 1, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> What do you all think about the blushes for our skin tones??


  	 Well I have both blushes.  I think I can make The Perfect Cheek work, I haven't really tried Legendary yet.  For reference I'm NC50 in MAC


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 1, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been trying to figure out what my* pink lipsticks *would be. I think I'll probably alternate between polish and lipstick to make it work. I'm not sure if Love Goddess counts since it's actually more red with hints of pink.


  	Yeah - I wanted to do LG as well. I think I'm going to follow the suggestion someone posted on the main MM thread and do a pink eye and cheek and wear LG.

  	I have a long list of pinks, most of them are MAC.

  	Right now I'm wearing St. Germain w/Magenta l/l and VG Gaga I gloss.

  	This is a gorgeous look!

  	Love it!

  	I usually wear SG w/Plum liner and VG SE VI LG (the one Fergie promoted).


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 1, 2012)

macgirl3121 said:


> So, I'll need to come up with an excuse for why I won't be at work on Thursday morning because I simply *must* have Deeply Adored. What do you ladies think *the top 2 lippies for WOC to grab*? I'm trying to limit myself to 2 since I plan on spending a crap ton of $$ on GlamourDaze.


  	The Top 2 - that is a hard question:

  	I think it depends on what you like to wear and will wear on a regular basis.

  	Personally, I love Deeply Adored and Love Goddess thus far.

  	No, I won't lie.

  	I love all 4 of the reds.

  	My sister tried on Pure Zen and it is gorgeous!

  	I'm def going to B2M for that one when I get enough empties.

  	So I think all of the lippies are a must have!

  	Sorry I couldn't help!


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 1, 2012)

That blush looks so lovely on you! It makes me want to order to see if I can pull it off.


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 1, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I know u werent addressing me but I do believe L G is most definitely Dupeable... There is a similar Rimmel Kate Moss l/s that IMO has a way better color payoff and finish... Just sayin lol


  	Yes, I actually took some lipsticks with me to the store to see if I already had dupes in my collection and Kate Moss' #9 was thisclose to LG on me.  It helped that it was close in color as I would've been sad because they had to sell the LG they tried to hold for me.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 1, 2012)

So I missed out on all the online releases because I was in meetings...im depressed 

All I wanted was Love Goddess.


 	If anyone has an extra or can CP for me..id greatly appreciate it.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 1, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> So I missed out on all the online releases because I was in meetings...im depressed
> 
> All I wanted was Love Goddess.
> 
> ...


  	i'm suppose to pick up my items on thursday when it launches at counters here.  i can ask tomorrow if they have any that are unspoken for....


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 1, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i'm suppose to pick up my items on thursday when it launches at counters here.  i can ask tomorrow if they have any that are unspoken for....


  Thank you so much!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 1, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> What do you all think about the blushes for our skin tones??


  I don't feel like they would show up on anyone my complextion. It's Marilyn Monroe makeup, I'm not surprise they are so light.  I'm sure they will work on some people. It all depends on your undertone.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 1, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> What do you all think about the blushes for our skin tones??


  	I like The perfect cheek on me...I need to pick it up if I can get my hands on it, but I tried it when it first came out and it showed pretty nicely after I built up the color. I am an NC45-NC50 for reference.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2012)

dabeautyenabler said:


> The Perfect Cheek Blush, and Deeply Adored


  	So pretty.  I have you to blame for me ordering TPC blush today via my local Nordies.  Thank you


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> The Top 2 - that is a hard question:
> 
> I think it depends on what you like to wear and will wear on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


	I'm no help either. I'm still trying to come up with an answer. I think they each offer something different. However, Love Goddess and Deeply Adored seem to be the two most popular since they keep selling out first.


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 1, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> What do you all think about the blushes for our skin tones??


I see sum of the ladies made it work 4 them and the pix r lovely but BOTH the blushes gave me  Ashcake Ashley so they r a huge pass 4 me... I was told by a MAC associate that often times WOC have to "layer" for things to show up... Thats just way too much work 4 me but u girls enjoy


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I see sum of the ladies made it work 4 them and the pix r lovely but BOTH the blushes gave me Ashcake Ashely so they r a huge pass 4 me... I was told by a MAC associate that often times WOC have to "layer" for things to show up... Thats just way too much work 4 me but u girls enjoy


	LOL at Ashcake Ashely!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 2, 2012)

Re MM BP for WOC:

  	I think it also depends on the brush you use. I read on the main MM thread that a WOC used a fan brush to apply the bp to her cheeks as a highlight.

  	It picks up just a hint of color and highlights.

  	I am def going to try that.

  	I also have light msfs like Porcelain Pink and Lightscapade that I use with different brushes.

  	It all depends on how and what you apply with.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 2, 2012)

I tried the BP for the second time yesterday and it's still a disaster. The pink undertone in it just doesn't work. It comes off ashy. If I buff it in, it looks vaguely ashy and if I build it up it looks like I'm in desperate need of moisturizer. This and Legendary blush are going back this week. I'm about NC45 as a reference.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> *I tried the BP for the second time yesterday and it's still a disaster.* The pink undertone in it just doesn't work. It comes off ashy. If I buff it in, it looks vaguely ashy and if I build it up it looks like I'm in desperate need of moisturizer. This and Legendary blush are going back this week. I'm about NC45 as a reference.


	Lol, I had a friend tell me a few days ago that the word "disaster" breaks down to mean far from God. So I found extra humor in your comment.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 2, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I tried the BP for the second time yesterday and it's still a disaster. The pink undertone in it just doesn't work. It comes off ashy. If I buff it in, it looks vaguely ashy *and if I build it up it looks like I'm in desperate need of moisturizer*. This and Legendary blush are going back this week. I'm about NC45 as a reference.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I had a friend tell me a few days ago that the word "disaster" breaks down to mean far from God. So I found extra humor in your comment.


  That would sum up this BP, to be honest. Instead of that heavenly glow it looks like I crawled straight out of hell.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> That would sum up this BP, to be honest. Instead of that heavenly glow it looks like I crawled straight out of hell.









  I laughed so hard at this I have tears in my eyes!


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 2, 2012)

U ladies crack me up lmao


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> U ladies crack me up lmao


  	Me too.  Hilarious!


----------



## dabeautyenabler (Oct 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> So pretty.  I have you to blame for me ordering TPC blush today via my local Nordies.  Thank you   :clapping:


  Lol, thanks.  I did have to layer it, used my 109 brush to apply and buff it in, but the outcome was pretty.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Oct 2, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I see sum of the ladies made it work 4 them and the pix r lovely but BOTH the blushes gave me  Ashcake Ashley so they r a huge pass 4 me... I was told by a MAC associate that often times WOC have to "layer" for things to show up... Thats just way too much work 4 me but u girls enjoy


  Ha!!! Not "Ashcake Ashley" though!!! I'm so anxious go go and play!!!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 2, 2012)

macgirl3121 said:


> So, I'll need to come up with an excuse for why I won't be at work on Thursday morning because I simply *must* have Deeply Adored. What do you ladies think the top 2 lippies for WOC to grab? I'm trying to limit myself to 2 since I plan on spending a crap ton of $$ on GlamourDaze.


  	Love Goddess,  you need that!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 2, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I see sum of the ladies made it work 4 them and the pix r lovely but BOTH the blushes gave me *Ashcake Ashley* so they r a huge pass 4 me... I was told by a MAC associate that often times WOC have to "layer" for things to show up... Thats just way too much work 4 me but u girls enjoy


  	Sounds like a Garbage Pail Kid


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Sounds like a Garbage Pail Kid








 Oh man, you just took me back!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 2, 2012)

Ashcake Ashley! That is too funny! It does indeed sound like a Garbage Pail Kid name.


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 2, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Sounds like a Garbage Pail Kid


Yeees lmao n she would be brown with a grey face n bangs like mine


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 3, 2012)

here are the lipsticks i got.. i'm also wearing the forever marilyn beauty powder as a highlight




  	love goddess




  	carmed im sure




  	deeply adored

  	(you can click on the pics to enlarge it)


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 3, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> here are the lipsticks i got.. i'm also wearing the forever marilyn beauty powder as a highlight
> 
> love goddess
> 
> ...


The lipsticks look beautiful on u n also GREAT brows!!! Where did u use the beauty powder???


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 3, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> here are the lipsticks i got.. i'm also wearing the forever marilyn beauty powder as a highlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Very nice luvlydee! They all look really nice on you.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 3, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> The lipsticks look beautiful on u n also GREAT brows!!! Where did u use the beauty powder???


  	thank you! i pluck my own brows and the end of them are like non-existent so i pencil it in with mac spiked or stud pencil depending on how dark or light i am at the moment.
  	i put the beauty powder on top of my cheek bones and above on the highpoints of the top of my brows.  I used a fan brush and had to blend a lil with it but i love it and i dont need  back up since all i need is a little bit


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 3, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Very nice luvlydee! They all look really nice on you.


  	thank you! ^_^


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 3, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> here are the lipsticks i got.. i'm also wearing the forever marilyn beauty powder as a highlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	So pretty luvlydee!  I love the beauty powder too, as a highlight and in place of my Ben Nye Bella Luxury Powder, Banana Visage.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 3, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> here are the lipsticks i got.. i'm also wearing the forever marilyn beauty powder as a highlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	all three suit you very well! you are so beautiful luvlydee!


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 4, 2012)

i love the last one.. it looks perfect on your color..


----------



## MissTT (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## luvlydee (Oct 4, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> So pretty luvlydee!  I love the beauty powder too, as a highlight and in place of my Ben Nye Bella Luxury Powder, Banana Visage.





aradhana said:


> all three suit you very well! you are so beautiful luvlydee!


  Thanks you girls!!! 


permanentmakeup said:


> i love the last one.. it looks perfect on your color..





MissTT said:


> :agree:


  Thank you. My bf thinks that color was the best one also. And hes a harsh critic lol


----------



## blushingdoll (Oct 4, 2012)

For those who are curious about Legendary blush, there's a blog I found that has swatches for us woc Beautysentinel.com


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks. She said she's taking it back. I was wondering how WOC felt about it. I did get the Perfect cheek after some girls said it was good on here and I am enjoying it. Swatched its pretty horrible I must say but it transform when on the cheek, still don't think its a must have for WOC but its def. an easy color to just throw on.


blushingdoll said:


> For those who are curious about Legendary blush, there's a blog I found that has swatches for us woc Beautysentinel.com


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 4, 2012)

Legendary is completely useless on it's. It's embarrassing, really.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 4, 2012)

i just got back from the counter, and picked up my lipsticks, yay! i can't wait to try them, but feeling a little pooped, so maybe it'll have to wait.

  	i ended up picking up legendary -- the sa applied it to my cheeks before i went for it, cuz i was worried about it being ashy....it looks very subtle yet kinda brightens up my face.
  	i'd take a picture, but i look a little hellish at the moment, so maybe i'll do it another day to show you guys.  the sa gave me a tip -- if a product ever looks ashy, spritz some fix+ on it. sounds logical, but she didn't have to do that with the blush mind you....


----------



## aradhana (Oct 4, 2012)

just tried charmed i'm sure.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 5, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i just got back from the counter, and picked up my lipsticks, yay! i can't wait to try them, but feeling a little pooped, so maybe it'll have to wait.
> 
> i ended up picking up legendary -- the sa applied it to my cheeks before i went for it, cuz i was worried about it being ashy....it looks very subtle yet kinda brightens up my face.
> i'd take a picture, but i look a little hellish at the moment, so maybe i'll do it another day to show you guys.  the sa gave me a tip -- if a product ever looks ashy, spritz some fix+ on it. sounds logical, but she didn't have to do that with the blush mind you....


  	What will spritzing Fix+ on top of an ashy product do exactly? I have a small travel size bottle that I got for the mineralize Heavenly Creature products, but I really don't know what else to do with it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> What will spritzing Fix+ on top of an ashy product do exactly? I have a small travel size bottle that I got for the mineralize Heavenly Creature products, but I really don't know what else to do with it.


  	I use Fix+ (keep a mini in my makeup center) on my brush to apply MAC pigments, and I keep a full size in the refrigerator to spritz on before running out the door...a must-have for me in the summer.  I've also spritzed my face with it before applying my foundation and it seems to set better.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 5, 2012)

I have 4 bottles of fix+ lying around. I need this stuff and use it everyday. It takes away from the powdery/ashy look you might have with your makeup. You know if you use too much setting powder, the fix+ somehow tones that down and helps your skin look more natural. Plus, I love the smell and I love that it doesn't irritate my skin in anyway. Like medgal says, it's great to use when applying foundation. My skin is dry and I use it to spray either my face or the brush so that the foundation glides on. It's great for pigments, too. Makes it more dramatic.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> What will spritzing Fix+ on top of an ashy product do exactly? I have a small travel size bottle that I got for the mineralize Heavenly Creature products, but I really don't know what else to do with it.


  	it really makes the color of  some of my blushes pop out more.  Fix+ and MSFN are two MAC products I have to have no matter what.  I will always buy them as long as they continue selling them.      Try it on an ashy product,  you may get the color you are looking for.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 5, 2012)

This is all very good info to know and very helpful. Thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sss215 said:


> it really makes the color of  some of my blushes pop out more.  Fix+ and MSFN are two MAC products I have to have no matter what.  I will always buy them as long as they continue selling them.      Try it on an ashy product,  you may get the color you are looking for.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 5, 2012)

Cartoonchic, that is some good info.  I asked the MUA about fix+, and he convinced me to buy the mineralized one.  What do you guys think of that one?   Doesn't Avon/Mark sell a version of it?  Have you guys tried that one?   I want to get the mini bottle and wipes.  they are so cute! LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 5, 2012)

I think I have to hunt the perfect cheek down now...  was there a dupe?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 5, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> Cartoonchic, that is some good info.  I asked the MUA about fix+, and he convinced me to buy the mineralized one.  What do you guys think of that one?   Doesn't Avon/Mark sell a version of it?  Have you guys tried that one?   I want to get the mini bottle and wipes.  they are so cute! LOL


  I use the Mineralized Charge Water & Fix +.  The MCW leaves a bit of a sheen.  When I don't want that effect I use Fix +.  I actually like them both.  I've never tried the Avon product. The mini is cute, good for travel & so easy to pull out to spitz an eye brush for applying pigment or spritz your face before foundation, or after to set your whole look.


----------



## lexielex (Oct 5, 2012)

Went to my counter to get deeply adorned and love goddess,  Big mistake 1 day late and nothing left!


----------



## aradhana (Oct 5, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I have to hunt the perfect cheek down now...  was there a dupe?


  	i know i'm kinda bummed i missed it! i've heard blushbaby is similar, but sometimes i've heard it really isnt....(i'd like to believe the former, since i missed it.)


----------



## hwdsprincess (Oct 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> So pretty luvlydee!  I love the beauty powder too, as a highlight and in place of my Ben Nye Bella Luxury Powder, Banana Visage.


  	i love my banana powder!!!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Oct 5, 2012)

lexielex said:


> Went to my counter to get deeply adorned and love goddess,  Big mistake 1 day late and nothing left!


  As crazy as this collection was being an hour late would've been a big mistake!!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 6, 2012)

Seriously this collection sold like crazy! I hope everyone got what they wanted, or close to it


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Oct 6, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Seriously this collection sold like crazy! I hope everyone got what they wanted, or close to it


	Yea I live in DC but had to order my 3 lippies from Miami because all the counters in my area (10+) sold out in an hour


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 6, 2012)

^^omg that's crazy but glad u got them nonetheless!


----------



## lexielex (Oct 6, 2012)

The SA said the sold the lipsticks in ten minutes and people were fighting.  I just picked up two lippies I have been wanting impassioned and  Pink nouveau.


----------



## Missjailor (Oct 7, 2012)

Wanted badly to love Deeply Adored. I did love it but it reminded me too much about my beloved Dubonnet!
	So the whole collection is a pass for me


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I have 4 bottles of fix+ lying around. I need this stuff and use it everyday. It takes away from the powdery/ashy look you might have with your makeup. You know if you use too much setting powder, the fix+ somehow tones that down and helps your skin look more natural. Plus, I love the smell and I love that it doesn't irritate my skin in anyway. Like medgal says, it's great to use when applying foundation. My skin is dry and I use it to spray either my face or the brush so that the foundation glides on. It's great for pigments, too. Makes it more dramatic.







_and it helps control fall-out when using pigments/mineralize eyeshadows._


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 7, 2012)

Missjailor said:


> So the whole collection is a pass for me


  	From what I understand, DA is in the same color family as Dubonnet. I've never tried Dubonnet but got the DA.  I also have Diva. I need to test them to see how close they are.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 9, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> From what I understand, DA is in the same color family as Dubonnet. I've never tried Dubonnet but got the DA.  I also have Diva. I need to test them to see how close they are.


  	I've been meaning to take a look at Dubonnet. I think I have enough empties around to grab one as a Back To Mac.


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 9, 2012)

So I finally got around to the beauty powder. It's def. not a highlight on my skintone, when I tried to buff it in it just disappeared lol. So I thought well maybe I can set my under eye concealer with it and it came out okay but I took a picture with flash which I'll post below and its def. noticable. In real life I can't see it but with flash I can. I do NOT need to put this on when I know I'll be taking pictures but I'm keeping it. I do like the beauty powder all in all.

  	Also in the pictures I have on The Perfect Cheek Blush, DA lipstick, also PB and Showgirl eyeshadows but you can't really see them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> From what I understand, DA is in the same color family as Dubonnet. I've never tried Dubonnet but got the DA.  I also have Diva. I need to test them to see how close they are.


	Have you tested Diva and Deeply Adored? I'm curious how they compare. I'd like to get more colors from the permanent line that I've had my eye on for awhile. I feel like I won't ever be able to B2M because I've never finished anything. I'm almost done with a tube of Over Indulgence CSG that was my first lipgloss/lipstick purchase from MAC.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> So I finally got around to the beauty powder. It's def. not a highlight on my skintone, when I tried to buff it in it just disappeared lol. So I thought well maybe I can set my under eye concealer with it and it came out okay but I took a picture with flash which I'll post below and its def. noticable. In real life I can't see it but with flash I can. I do NOT need to put this on when I know I'll be taking pictures but I'm keeping it. I do like the beauty powder all in all.
> 
> Also in the pictures I have on The Perfect Cheek Blush, DA lipstick, also PB and Showgirl eyeshadows but you can't really see them.


	Deeply Adored looks amazing on you! It's such a beautiful color. I have yet to see a photo posted where it doesn't look good.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh so pretty!  Thanks for sharing.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimbunney said:


> So I finally got around to the beauty powder. It's def. not a highlight on my skintone, when I tried to buff it in it just disappeared lol. So I thought well maybe I can set my under eye concealer with it and it came out okay but I took a picture with flash which I'll post below and its def. noticable. In real life I can't see it but with flash I can. I do NOT need to put this on when I know I'll be taking pictures but I'm keeping it. I do like the beauty powder all in all.
> 
> Also in the pictures I have on The Perfect Cheek Blush, DA lipstick, also PB and Showgirl eyeshadows but you can't really see them.


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 9, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Have you tested Diva and Deeply Adored? I'm curious how they compare. I'd like to get more colors from the permanent line that I've had my eye on for awhile. I feel like I won't ever be able to B2M because I've never finished anything. I'm almost done with a tube of Over Indulgence CSG that was my first lipgloss/lipstick purchase from MAC.


  	I feel like I'll NEVER get done with stuff either as much as I buy lol. I'm going on a NO BUY after the holiday collection to give me a chance to give my stash some love.

  	Thanks for the compliment I love DA its my favorite of all 5.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I feel like I'll NEVER get done with stuff either as much as I buy lol. I'm going on a NO BUY after the holiday collection to give me a chance to give my stash some love.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment I love DA its my favorite of all 5.


	I thought about going on a No Buy, but the thought only lasted all of 3 seconds. There's stuff I already know I want in upcoming collections (too many purple lipsticks and my chance to get Pink Pigeon), so I wasn't even going to lie to myself like that.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 10, 2012)

Agreed so beautiful, Kim. I pulled my hair back and wore DA today, too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I thought about going on a No Buy, but the thought only lasted all of 3 seconds. There's stuff I already know I want in upcoming collections (too many purple lipsticks and my chance to get Pink Pigeon), so I wasn't even going to lie to myself like that.


 Oh me too.  I just pre-ordered from the holiday collection.  I can't seem to stop myself.  Meanwhile, I have items from the last three MAC collections that I haven't used.  But get this...just knowing they're in my stash, ripe for the picking is soooo comforting.  I got Pink Pigeon but missed out on Party Parrot, so I'm looking to nab that.  I need to just stop looking at this stuff.  The more I see and read, the more I think I need & subsequently buy.  Case in point, I said, and genuinely thought I was done w/ the MM collection.  I decided I could try the lashes and add one more nail lacquer to the two that I'd already purchased; I totally skipped the eyeshadows so in my mind I was good and perhaps I deserved just one itty bitty eyeshadow.  So I ordered one.  Such horse s - - t I tell myself right?   But I can't stop.  Tee Hee....I don't smoke so why not?  Just another lame excuse.   :bump:


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 11, 2012)

Ill be honest I was BUMMED I missed Deeply Adored but I'm so sure I can find a dupe... Any suggestions ladies... I posted in the other Marilyn thread how I picked up Rimmel Kate Moss l/s 09 and it is much more pigmented than Love Goddess, which never interested me after swatching the collection a week b4 its official premiere... I also have Moxie, which is super-pigmented and absolutely gorgeous... I have so many reds that Im sure I can whip up a recipe for a Deeply Adored-like color... Possibly MAC Red + a smidgen of Media... I'm gonna play a lil


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 11, 2012)

It's funny some people have pigmentation problems with Love Goddess because it's perfect on me and I don't have the lightest lips.   If Dior is within your price range you might want to check them out. They came out with a collection that has 4 lipsticks and they are all very Marilyn (that's actually the name of one shade). I spotted colors similar to Mac and Dior lipsticks, in general are great.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Have you tested Diva and Deeply Adored? I'm curious how they compare. I'd like to get more colors from the permanent line that I've had my eye on for awhile. I feel like I won't ever be able to B2M because I've never finished anything. I'm almost done with a tube of Over Indulgence CSG that was my first lipgloss/lipstick purchase from MAC.


  	Not yet!

  	I'm wearing lots of pink lippies this month and the only reds I've worn thus far (Oct) are Love Goddess and Diva/Russian red mix.

  	I'll post when I compare the two!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 12, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Ill be honest I was BUMMED I missed Deeply Adored but I'm so sure I can find a dupe... Any suggestions ladies... I posted in the other Marilyn thread how I picked up Rimmel Kate Moss l/s 09 and it is much more pigmented than Love Goddess, which never interested me after swatching the collection a week b4 its official premiere... I also have Moxie, which is super-pigmented and absolutely gorgeous... I have so many reds that Im sure I can whip up a recipe for a Deeply Adored-like color... Possibly MAC Red + a smidgen of Media... I'm gonna play a lil


  	pinkcrush - try Diva + Russian Red with Redd l/p all over lips for a duplicate of DA.


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Shontay for saying I needed Scarlet Ibis! I did! I always felt like orange was so ugly on me, but I really love love how it looks on me! I had tried so many orange toned lippies like yuck but I think I may have found the one. It's like red lipsticks once you find the right tone that goes well with you, you get addicted!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Thanks Shontay for saying I needed Scarlet Ibis! I did! I always felt like orange was so ugly on me, but I really love love how it looks on me! I had tried so many orange toned lippies like yuck but I think I may have found the one. It's like red lipsticks once you find the right tone that goes well with you, you get addicted!


  Yay! I'm glad you love it. :cheer:


----------



## aradhana (Oct 12, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> So I finally got around to the beauty powder. It's def. not a highlight on my skintone, when I tried to buff it in it just disappeared lol. So I thought well maybe I can set my under eye concealer with it and it came out okay but I took a picture with flash which I'll post below and its def. noticable. In real life I can't see it but with flash I can. I do NOT need to put this on when I know I'll be taking pictures but I'm keeping it. I do like the beauty powder all in all.
> 
> Also in the pictures I have on The Perfect Cheek Blush, DA lipstick, also PB and Showgirl eyeshadows but you can't really see them.


  	looks great!
  	i just got PB and Showgirl today...can't wait to try them out too!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 12, 2012)

Have you all seen MsDanti1's video "Marilyn Monroe for Brown Girls"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx-gOzDcoCk&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I thought about going on a No Buy, but the thought only lasted all of 3 seconds. There's stuff I already know I want in upcoming collections (too many purple lipsticks and my chance to get Pink Pigeon), so I wasn't even going to lie to myself like that.


  	I don't do No-Buys anymore so I don't even try to go there.  It's always a big fail for me.  I'm drawn to makeup (MAC in particular) like a moth to a flame.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 14, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Have you all seen MsDanti1's video "Marilyn Monroe for Brown Girls"?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx-gOzDcoCk&feature=g-all-u


	very pretty!!  but she uses a lot of ace products.. I'm not on that level yet.  she also used 3 shades for the crease.  i'm not there yet either.


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 14, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> pinkcrush - try Diva + Russian Red with Redd l/p all over lips for a duplicate of DA.





Fiberluver said:


> pinkcrush - try Diva + Russian Red with Redd l/p all over lips for a duplicate of DA.


 Girl I dont have either of those but I do need to pick up the Redd l/l but thank u kindly


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 14, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> It's funny some people have pigmentation problems with Love Goddess because it's perfect on me and I don't have the lightest lips.  If Dior is within your price range you might want to check them out. They came out with a collection that has 4 lipsticks and they are all very Marilyn (that's actually the name of one shade). I spotted colors similar to Mac and Dior lipsticks, in general are great.


The overall color/shade just didnt move me... If it works 4u great


----------



## aradhana (Oct 14, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Have you all seen MsDanti1's video "Marilyn Monroe for Brown Girls"?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx-gOzDcoCk&feature=g-all-u


  	thanks for the link...for some reason i'm struggling to watch it...i think my network connection sucks!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 15, 2012)

I compared Beet, Cherry and Redd lip pencils to my NYX lip pencils.

  	MAC Beet = no match in my stash
  	NYX Plum is a lot darker than Beet. NYX Burgundy isn't pink enough. NYX Mahogany seems too brown. These are the colors that came somewhat close to Beet, but they're still off.

  	MAC Cherry = NYX Hot Red comes very close

  	MAC Redd = no match in my stash
  	NYX Orange matches in brightness, but it's orange and not red. Keep in mind, NYX Hot Red is my only red NYX lip pencil. I plan to purchase more now that I have more red lipsticks.


  	P.S. Scarlet Ibis + NYX Orange makes a nice, really bright orange-red lip look.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Oct 15, 2012)

Any success with the Beauty Powder?


----------



## sss215 (Oct 16, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Have you all seen MsDanti1's video "Marilyn Monroe for Brown Girls"?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx-gOzDcoCk&feature=g-all-u


  	I like this look and I hope in addition to it, someone films a video with a more skin tone sculped eye.  When I imagine MM makeup for darker skin tones, I imagine a heavily lined eye, the same color as one's skin tone, with a dark crease color to deepen the crease.   I've never seen eyeshadow on MM.


----------



## caribprincess (Oct 20, 2012)

I only wanted the lipsticks from this  collection and I missed it at the store but   I have such a good relationship with the manager at my local Mac, she actually saved all of them for me which is from a duplicate display they received!!!!!!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 20, 2012)

caribprincess said:


> I only wanted the lipsticks from this collection and I missed it at the store but I have such a good relationship with the manager at my local Mac, she actually saved all of them for me which is from a duplicate display they received!!!!!!!!


	Wow, that's amazing that she did that for you!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 20, 2012)

MACJunkie85 said:


> Any success with the Beauty Powder?


	Yes, I tried it and like it. I used the 182 Buffer Brush to apply all over my face. That brush didn't pick up too much product which is great because I think I would've looked ashy otherwise. I first tried it on only half of my face to see the effect. The powder gives me a matte look with a glow and it evens out my skin. It's not a dramatic effect. It's very subtle and pretty.

  	It would still be nice to have a Beauty Powder made specifically for deeper skin tones. I think I made it work for me, but I would like it to work without me trying to make it work. I don't know if that last sentence makes any sense.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Yes, I tried it and like it. I used the 182 Buffer Brush to apply all over my face. That brush didn't pick up too much product which is great because I think I would've looked ashy otherwise. I first tried it on only half of my face to see the effect. The powder gives me a matte look with a glow and it evens out my skin. It's not a dramatic effect. It's very subtle and pretty.
> It would still be nice to have a Beauty Powder made specifically for deeper skin tones. I think I made it work for me, but I would like it to work without me trying to make it work. I don't know if that last sentence makes any sense.


  	I'm hoping the mystery powder from Making Pretty will be great for my skin tone.  FM just made my skin look ashy, so I sold it.


----------



## caribprincess (Oct 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Wow, that's amazing that she did that for you!


   I'll say but when you live on a small island like we do, you know who the mac girls are LOL. Every time a new collection comes I'm also one the first people called and we get preference over the tourists so that's a plus


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I'm hoping the mystery powder from Making Pretty will be great for my skin tone.  FM just made my skin look ashy, so I sold it.


  	I love FM, BP and use it quite frequently w/o ashiness.  But, I was thinking the same thing about the mystery powder from Making Pretty.
  	I intend to ask my MAC MUA which one she suggests for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 20, 2012)

caribprincess said:


> I'll say but when you live on a small island like we do, you know who the mac girls are LOL. Every time a new collection comes I'm also one the first people called and we get preference over the tourists so that's a plus


  	That's pretty awesome!  I skipped DA l/s and regretted it.  When I called my favorite MUA at my local MAC store they were sold out, but she immediately said, "you can have my gratis tube because I don't wear red lipstick."  She mailed it to me.  Sweet, I know, right?


----------



## Shantastic (Nov 4, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> That's pretty awesome!  I skipped DA l/s and regretted it.  When I called my favorite MUA at my local MAC store they were sold out, but she immediately said, "you can have my gratis tube because I don't wear red lipstick."  She mailed it to me.  Sweet, I know, right?


  	Wow that is amazing!I I had two DA l/s and swapped one foe a LG l/s with a friend from a makeup group. I'm glad becaue I love LG.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok I've got both blushes in their boxes and am not sure what to do with them. I am loving Small Vanity from GD so now I don't know if I need to try TPC because it's even lighter. Legendary seems like it would be too ashy/light. I don't want to swatch them if I'm going to gift or sell them. I'm funny like that. Any pics of people close to C7/NC44-5 in these blushes? Do they take work to look flattering?
  	I wish I would have backed up DA instead of LG lipstick. DA is just perfect on me and makes me feel pretty. Hoping I get the guts soon to try SI.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 4, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Ok I've got both blushes in their boxes and am not sure what to do with them. I am loving Small Vanity from GD so now I don't know if I need to try TPC because it's even lighter. Legendary seems like it would be too ashy/light. I don't want to swatch them if I'm going to gift or sell them. I'm funny like that. Any pics of people close to C7/NC44-5 in these blushes? Do they take work to look flattering?
> I wish I would have backed up DA instead of LG lipstick. DA is just perfect on me and makes me feel pretty. Hoping I get the guts soon to try SI.


  	i don't have any pics of me wearing legendary, but i'm nc44/45 in the summer and it looks really good on me imo...
  	if you're looking for a blush that looks 'obvious' , then maybe it's not a good one, but i found it gave me a really nice, subtle glow. no ashiness.

  	hth


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Ok I've got both blushes in their boxes and am not sure what to do with them. I am loving Small Vanity from GD so now I don't know if I need to try TPC because it's even lighter. Legendary seems like it would be too ashy/light. I don't want to swatch them if I'm going to gift or sell them. I'm funny like that. Any pics of people close to C7/NC44-5 in these blushes? Do they take work to look flattering?
> I wish I would have backed up DA instead of LG lipstick. DA is just perfect on me and makes me feel pretty. Hoping I get the guts soon to try SI.


  	Surprisingly, TPC applies darker than what it appears in the compact.  I LOVE it.  This photo from this thread might be helpful;

http://www.specktra.net/t/180143/woc-mac-marilyn/120


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2012)

Ha! I knew I'd seen someone brown in the blush. It looks pretty, but I'm wondering how much was applied. I think I'll just try them someday and if they don't work then my little girls gets even more blush. Right now she has more than I do as I don't vary from my makeup script much. Trying to work on that though. Thanks again ladies.


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 30, 2012)

Best new lip combo:

  	Mac Beet Lip Pencil + Scarlet Ibis Lipstick=the best orangey-pinkish-red lip color. It really brightens the face!


----------



## dollluv21 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ahh. So excited for this collection


----------



## sagehen (Feb 13, 2014)

dollluv21 said:


> Ahh. So excited for this collection


 Huh? This collection happened twice already, over a year ago. Is it happening again?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 13, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Huh? This collection happened twice already, over a year ago. Is it happening again?


  I swore I was getting nothing from this collection and it turns out that Deeply Adored is one of my most worn reds.


----------



## lele86 (Feb 13, 2014)

marilyn monroe deeply adored


----------



## dollluv21 (Feb 13, 2014)

Opps didn't mean to post that on this theard. But it was a nice collection and I did pick up a few stuffquote name="sagehen" url="/t/180143/woc-mac-marilyn/210#post_2569080"] Huh? This collection happened twice already, over a year ago. Is it happening again?[/qu


----------

